# My daughter



## FearlessFreep (Jul 13, 2007)

This is my ten year old daughter testing (part of her test for brown belt this week).  This is part of a routine called the "Fighting Combination"  It's similar to a form (kata, poomse) except that it's just one, and as you progress, it gets added on to.  It starts as a big square and then (later for her) turns inward into smaller squares

Fighting Combination Test


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 14, 2007)

She has some great kicks.  

If I may: I would suggest she try to kep her eyes up or on her imaginary opponets more. She seems to be looking downward a lot even when she is kicking hich and almost always on her punches and blocke.

That being said:  for a 10 year old I think she did verry well. I hope she passed the test


----------



## Makalakumu (Jul 14, 2007)

Jay - She looks great!  My daughter is half her age and even though I really enjoy where she is at right now with the things that she can do, I look forward to the time that I can be the proud father in this particular fashion.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Jul 14, 2007)

What tshadowchaser and upnorthkyosa said.

Very interesting. It has a slow start, but it does look like quite a work out. What style is this, by the way?


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jul 14, 2007)

Ok here it is on youtube






The style of the school is "Hybrid Hapkido".  Our instructor is a 6th Dan n Hapkido but also has done Takewondo, BJJ, Muy Thai and some others so it's all incorporated.  

Yeah, I know she's looking down a lot on the punches especially. I think she's doing it on purpose as she knows to cover up using her shoulder and other hand so I think she's ducking her chin try to cover up.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 14, 2007)

Well I think she's looking down a lot because she's imagined that her opponents cower to her superior form and powerful kicks. HEY! 
Great form and great kicks. She looked tuckered out right at the end.  
She'll be great.


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 14, 2007)

Great job to your daughter!  Let us know how she does!


----------



## Sensei Payne (Jul 14, 2007)

VERY WELL DONE!!!

Karate No Michi


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 14, 2007)

Very Nice form, my only suggestion would be to stay focus on her opponet with eye looking forward. Nice job.


----------



## lulflo (Jul 17, 2007)

She gets an A in my book.  That was great for a 10 year old girl.  Keep up the hard work and she will be an indomitable spirit, no doubt.

Farang - Larry


----------



## Lynne (Jul 18, 2007)

Thank you for sharing.  Your little one is amazing.  I recognized a lot of the kicks.  She's very flexible, too, little stinkbug!


----------



## kidswarrior (Jul 21, 2007)

That was great, FF! Thanks for sharing. And she didn't get tired till the very end! I woulda been blown after the first straightaway  Really, for a 10-year-old, very impressive. She'll only get better. You have much to be proud of. :asian:


----------



## seninoniwashi (Aug 11, 2007)

FearlessFreep said:


> This is my ten year old daughter testing (part of her test for brown belt this week). This is part of a routine called the "Fighting Combination" It's similar to a form (kata, poomse) except that it's just one, and as you progress, it gets added on to. It starts as a big square and then (later for her) turns inward into smaller squares
> 
> Fighting Combination Test


 
Kudos to your daughter! If she keeps it up she'll REALLY be good as she ages. We just started my daughter who is 6 - she's just learning to kick properly and keep balance, lol

I've had very little experience with Hapkido - the little experience I have had or witnessed did not have the great focus on kicks that this style looked to have. If you don't mind me asking what are the delta's between traditional hapkido and hybrid hapkido?


----------

